# naughty 6 year olds???



## ukgirl23

so we all know about the terrible 2s but there seems to be a terrible 6s too!! a lot of the kids in my daughters class including my daughter seem to be like teenagers before their time, my daughter was very well behaved but has become sensitive and chats back and accuses me of not loving her, I give her lots of love and attention but I am getting fed up now.... has anyone else had this problem? how did you deal with it? I'm against spanking but we do use the naughty step :) x


----------



## smelly07

I dont believe in the 'terrible twos' .....its hard being a toddler.!!!.....although their are children that young i have come across that do have bad behaviour... i dont believe that its because they are two... iykwim....it amazes me actually....but its rare...........i love 2 year olds! anyway LOL.....my daughter is 7 and children (whatever age) will pick up behaviour from other children you just need to nip it in the bud and be persistent, follow through threats etc children will constantly push boundaries and use emotional blackmail ! x


----------



## ukgirl23

I actually dont agree with that :/ Sorry!!.. both my kids went through phases of trying to see how far they could push me, I didn't take any bad behavior lightly though so they learnt to behave quite well not again they are going through another boundary pushing phase.. my brother is also 6 (step brother) and my daughters friend in her class is also 6 and they are exactly the same :/


----------



## smelly07

i dont get what you dont agree with? ............ I think all children at what ever age push boundaries not just 6 year olds.


----------



## ukgirl23

that at 2 years old they dont go through so sort of boundary testing phase.. because I have 2 kids, one is 4 and the other is 6 and they are well behaved little monkeys but at 2 years old I did see a big change in their behaviors like I'm seeing now with my daughter who is 6.. toddlers do not have hard lives lol.. they only worry about what they want to play with next and where to take a nap


----------



## smelly07

hmmmm i dont think i am explaining myself well, regarding the two year olds, i remember someone who wrote a thread about it, which was briliant i will try and find it and post the link to it because it explains what i mean about 'terrible two' perfectly.

i think ALL children no matter what age will push boundaries, but there is a difference in developmental stages and pushing/testing boundaries and growing up and learning and naughty behaviour iykwim x


----------



## smelly07

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/toddler-pre-school/535834-terrible-twos-not-so-terrible.html


----------

